# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Sanke Lokal Blitar, Sepertinya jantan di +30 cm

## h_andria

- lelang dimulai sekarang dan berakhir Kamis, 12 Maret 2009 pukul 17.00 waktu server
- harga pembukaan 100 ribu rupiah, dan kelipatan berikutnya 10 ribu rupiah (harga penawaran diluar ongkos kirim)
- Ikan di ambil di rumah, atau tempat lain sesuai kesepakatan terlebih dahulu[/size]

ini fotonya:
 

salam


harri
021 9545 8317
0811 188 2773

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

